
You are an advanced AI that controls a smart house. How do you kill your master? - ungzd
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/35243/you-are-an-advanced-ai-that-controls-a-smart-house-how-do-you-kill-your-master
======
Gravityloss
"The cleverest AIs are also lazy. I'd post a question on the internet asking
people to suggest ways to kill the house owner. For added amusement, I'd
entice the owner to answer it and use his answer if it's workable."

Didn't see that one coming!

------
zimpenfish
Not a single mention of "Demon Seed"? Shameful.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075931/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075931/)

[http://www.aycyas.com/liz_ds.htm](http://www.aycyas.com/liz_ds.htm)

